# Seeking players in Trois-Rivières



## Gygantar (Aug 1, 2010)

*Seeking players in Trois-Rivières*

Greetings!

Looking for players in Trois-Rivières, Province of Québec, Canada.

Games are run in french but I'm fluent in english and can help people who dont speak french well (but are willing to try).

My actual campaign started in 1993, is run with D&D 4e rules, but with a world of my own (Le monde d'Aube!).

You won't start level 1 !!!   

Contact me on Twitter : Stefan Magnan (Gygantar) on Twitter

Gygantar


----------

